# chicken pox



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

hi there
couple of dumb questions i felt i had to ask! 
madeleine's friend has got chicken pox. first spots came out on monday. on sunday we were with them outside and they had a hug and kissed on the lips a couple of times. is it likely if they had a quick peck on the lips that she'll get it - how do you contract it? 
also, their daughter who at 2yrs 3 months is couple of months older than maddy, has got it really badly. she's got a permanent temp, been sick lots covered in about 200 spots. do chicken pox strains vary? so if madeleine got it from her - then she would suffer as badly - or could she in future get a weaker strain from someone else?
i wanted her to get chicken pox asap - but having seen how ill her friend is i'm now not so sure!
fran x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Fran,

Chicken poxs is airborne and an be caught very easily!! Likelyhood is that if your dd and her friend were smooching then your dd should get it soon   

Chicken pox does affect each child differently and in different severity's. Some children will barely suffer and some are very poorly  
Sounds like your friends little girl has got it badly but your dd daughter may not, im afraid it is impossible for me to tell you how it will affect her  

All you can do is give regular calpol and neurofen if she gets it and if the itching is severe some piriton. Sometimes the spots come up in their mouths and can affect their drinking, keep an eye out for this and if it becomes a problem some difflam spray may help. Unfortunately they do get temps with chicken pox but as i said the calpol and neurofen will help this.

Good luck   and let me know how you get on

Luv V xxxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

thanks. how long before we can  expect spots...
x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi fran,

Any spots yet??

luv v xx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

nothing! you know what, her dad had shingles a few months ago and she didn't get chicken pox either!


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

is there a pox on your house yet??


----------

